# Dwarf Sagittaria?



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out what this is. I'm thinking it is Dwarf Sagittaria, however, I want to make sure before I order a lot for my 55 gallon rescape.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a _Cryptocoryne_ of some kind. Hard to say which though.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I assume Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens". http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Araceae/Cryptlucens.jpg


----------



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I was pretty far off. Would it help if I uprooted and took a picture? And wow I didn't think they might grow that large. I've had them in the same tank for several months and they don't seem to get wider, just longer blades.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think your pics show the submerged look clear enough. But how long are the leaf blades? 
Maybe I'm wrong with x willisii, the leaf margin seems a little too wavy... but the name x willisii designates a very variable hybrid complex (natural hybrids of C. parva with beckettii or walkeri), with many forms. Crypt ID is notoriously difficult anyway, often the inflorescence is needed (emersed culture).
Some examples of Crptocoryne x willisii inflorescences: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html


----------



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's a few more pictures. Hopefully they may help.

It looks like the longest blades are over 5 inches.


----------



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

And one of just the blade.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

The thing is that even the same crypt grown under different circumstances will vary quite a bit. For instance under low light I have a wendtii that has never grown more than 3 inch leaf blades while under high light the very same plant has a leaf that is closer to 6 inches.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought it looks like my crypt lucens with the under water pictures. And some how looks like my crypts wendtii green when you take them out of the tank. Would they all be mixed two kinds or they all the same,


----------



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sure it's possible. I ordered plants and I hadn't asked for crypts and got some anyways. They'rebin a 10 gallon tank with two CFLs that are supposed to be 6500k bulbs. I wasn't even trying to grow them honestly until they cam back from melting.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Melting mostly happen to crypts when transfer from one to another tank...good thing is the plant always come back. I saw a video recently that the guy cut all the leaves of his crypts before planting.


----------



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

junglefowl said:


> Melting mostly happen to crypts when transfer from one to another tank...good thing is the plant always come back. I saw a video recently that the guy cut all the leaves of his crypts before planting.


Would that expedite the process of it coming back or just take away the visual of the melting?


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Both! I was surprise when he cut all the leaves off and only plant the roots and around 1-1.5in of the crypts body. But the result after that was amazing. I don't think it is new to all the experts but kinda new to me. Learn something new everyday.

I just watched the video again. The crypts that he planted were in emerged form, so it would definitely melt. Cutting the leaves off will make the plants transition faster to submerged form and you don't have to worry to deal with the melting leaves later.


----------



## jdragon (Sep 19, 2014)

junglefowl said:


> Both! I was surprise when he cut all the leaves off and only
> [smilie=l:lant the roots and around 1-1.5in of the crypts body. But the result after that was amazing. I don't think it is new to all the experts but kinda new to me. Learn something new everyday.
> 
> I just watched the video again. The crypts that he planted were in emerged form, so it would definitely melt. Cutting the leaves off will make the plants transition faster to submerged form and you don't have to worry to deal with the melting leaves later.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gspicer24 (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

some dwarf sag for reference


----------

